# Looking for recording Camilla Tilling in Marriage of Figaro



## PerSilja (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm looking for a recording of Mozart's Marriage of Figaro with swedish soprano Camilla Tilling as Susanna.
I think *maybe* it's from San Francisco Opera.
I heard one song on youtube and loved it, but now it's gone.

All help appreciated.


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

While Tilling did do Figaro with San Francisco, I can't find anything that suggests that any recording of it was ever on YouTube.

However, after doing a bit of research, I found a YouTube user that had posted a Figaro with Tilling as Susanna, but that user made their videos private and then ended up being terminated for copyright violations, so there is no way to retrieve the content or contact him.

Anyway, going by the cached page*, the conductor is Minkowski and it's the 2001 Aix-en-Provence festival. Hopefully that's what you are looking for. If not, let me know, and I will do a bit more searching.

Note: There is also this CD (broadcast recording) of Figaro at 2001 Aix-en-Provence: http://www.operapassion.com/cd775.html.

*Full info: Figaro - Marco Vinco Susanna - Camilla Tilling Bartolo - Brian Bannatyne-Scott Marcellina - Jennifer Smith Cherubino - Magdalena Kozena Il Conte di Almaviva - Laurent Naouri La Contessa di Almaviva - Véronique Gens Don Basilio - Jean-Paul Fouchécourt Antonio - Jozsef Dene Don Curzio - Aled Hall Barbarina - Magali Léger Mahler Chamber Orchestra Mark Minkowski, conductor Recorded in Aix-en-Provence, 20 July 2001


----------



## PerSilja (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you very much. When I googled I just found San Francisco but you're probably right. I don't know much about opera.
The user was terminated for copyright violations. The url was 



 if that's any help. But I have ordered the CD and I'll write again when I've heard it, so you don't have to search until then.


----------

